# A Little hash



## indicat33 (Dec 24, 2015)

This Holiday I'm enjoying some fresh-pressed keif made from some Indica Bud. Cheers


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm having some hash l8r 2nite as well.

Hows your high going?


----------



## dafez (Dec 27, 2015)

hash is the best


----------



## indicat33 (Jan 1, 2016)

Good, deep effect from the hash. Great for relaxing at night. Doesn't take much to get you there


----------



## Orlando737 (Jan 1, 2016)

Moroccan hash......


----------



## Fletch5678 (Feb 6, 2018)

Moroccan hash


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

Orlando737 said:


> Moroccan hash......





Fletch5678 said:


> View attachment 4085541 Moroccan hash


----------

